# My amnesia tinder account



## wristcel (Nov 10, 2021)

I've wondered for a while whether the reason I get zero matches on tinder is because of just ugliness or some kind of shadowban (cope lol)

I made a new account using amnesia's pics yesterday. It's been nearly 24 hours.

I have 2 likes and 1 match. Used up all my swipes

Better than what I would get with my own pics (zero matches and likes) but it's still very low, no?? What could be the problem?

I'm in the UK

These are the kind of local UK girls that I have in my area:


----------



## Deleted member 2733 (Nov 10, 2021)

Sick repost bruv


----------



## wristcel (Nov 10, 2021)

Bekanu said:


> Sick repost bruv


is 2 likes and 1 match normal for a chad in 20 hours or so? I'm getting more than with my own pics which proves tinder isn't broken? But still seems low?


----------



## Deleted member 2733 (Nov 10, 2021)

wristcel said:


> is 2 likes and 1 match normal for a chad in 20 hours or so? I'm getting more than with my own pics which proves tinder isn't broken? But still seems low?


It reeks of chadfish maby


----------



## aBetterMii (Nov 10, 2021)

Cause hes not chadfugee. Just be ethnic in UK is legit.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Nov 10, 2021)

i know half the girls u posted xd


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Nov 10, 2021)

aBetterMii said:


> Cause hes not chadfugee. Just be ethnic in UK is legit.


this tbh. i need to move soemwhere else where my whiteness is a halo not a failo


----------



## wristcel (Nov 10, 2021)

aBetterMii said:


> Just be ethnic in UK is legit.


Maybe. I still can't get over the new guy who is banging that girl I like haha. I still find it shocking. Fucking lucky ass mofo


----------



## wristcel (Nov 10, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> i know half the girls u posted xd


name one


----------



## fogdart (Nov 10, 2021)

wristcel said:


> I've wondered for a while whether the reason I get zero matches on tinder is because of just ugliness or some kind of shadowban (cope lol)
> 
> I made a new account using amnesia's pics yesterday. It's been nearly 24 hours.
> 
> ...


Shit post with no proof. This is my experiment with Amnesia's pics









Amnesia Tinder experiment in Canada.Tinder is now Veteran difficulty mode - gidachads only. Ethnicels don't enter. GTFIH


So the forum Chad @Amnesia summoned me to conduct a Tinder with his pics after the @Salludon experiment and I agreed. His name on the profile was Eric, age 28 and women age preference 18 - 27. I used the same SIM card I used for Salludon's experiment and created his profile in a Mid-size city in...




looksmax.org


----------



## cvzvvc (Nov 10, 2021)

They can track device ID and other information. Last I heard it was discovered that Tinder was using some sort of Apple API for that information. You likely have a fucked account


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 10, 2021)

@larsanova69 you should have kept your old hairstyle


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 10, 2021)

wristcel said:


> I've wondered for a while whether the reason I get zero matches on tinder is because of just ugliness or some kind of shadowban (cope lol)
> 
> I made a new account using amnesia's pics yesterday. It's been nearly 24 hours.
> 
> ...


you sure you live in the UK? most girls I've seen looked like that, you actually found some cuties


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Nov 10, 2021)

Post the profile.


----------



## wristcel (Nov 10, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> you sure you live in the UK? most girls I've seen looked like that, you actually found some cuties
> View attachment 1398739
> View attachment 1398740


i sometimes wonder if i've been cursed with having tonnes of cute girls in my particular town lol. But yeah, them girls are all from my fairly small town. I've even seen some of them on tinder lol (not this time around yet though. PS - Used up all my swipes again today and still on 1 match and 2 likes!! )


----------



## wristcel (Nov 10, 2021)

fogdart said:


> Shit post with no proof. This is my experiment with Amnesia's pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


??
What proof do you want lol. A screenshot of the 1 match and 2 likes?
I'm not even trying to prove anything. I'm just trying to see whether my tinder is broke or something so decided to test with chad profile


----------



## fogdart (Nov 10, 2021)

wristcel said:


> ??
> What proof do you want lol. A screenshot of the 1 match and 2 likes?
> I'm not even trying to prove anything. I'm just trying to see whether my tinder is broke or something so decided to test with chad profile


Of course, detailed screenshots.


----------



## wristcel (Nov 10, 2021)

fogdart said:


> Of course, detailed screenshots.


I can upload a screenshot I guess. I'm not trying to prove anything and no reason to lie about anything though, but ok


----------



## wristcel (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## fogdart (Nov 10, 2021)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 1398756


You're most likely shadowbanned there's no way in hell Amnesia would do that terrible on tinder.


----------



## wristcel (Nov 10, 2021)

fogdart said:


> You're most likely shadowbanned there's no way in hell Amnesia would do that terrible on tinder.


I kind of assumed that. It makes no sense that a chad can get so few matches. But you still get SOME when shadowbanned?
Like, with my pics I seem to get zero, but using amnesia pics I already have one. Improvement at least
Confusing


----------



## wristcel (Nov 10, 2021)

ran out of swipes again





surely a broken tinder. Need a new phone and stuff I think. Surely some sort of extreme shadow ban

edit: Hmmm, up to 4 'likes' now and still 1 match. Fuck knows. Maybe it's not broke?


----------



## sytyl (Nov 10, 2021)

wristcel said:


> ran out of swipes again
> View attachment 1398772
> 
> 
> ...


change it to men and see


----------



## Tankymax (Nov 10, 2021)

wristcel said:


> ran out of swipes again
> View attachment 1398772
> 
> 
> ...


fucked ti der elo @Over is 4 pal and gets 99+ in 24h tbh


----------



## Pakicel (Nov 10, 2021)

Tankymax said:


> fucked ti der elo @Over is 4 pal and gets 99+ in 24h tbh


No way @Over is 4 PSL. He has to be pushing 6 PSL considering his tinder success.


----------



## Pakicel (Nov 10, 2021)

wristcel said:


> I've wondered for a while whether the reason I get zero matches on tinder is because of just ugliness or some kind of shadowban (cope lol)
> 
> I made a new account using amnesia's pics yesterday. It's been nearly 24 hours.
> 
> ...


It's the same situation with my @Salludon tinder account. No matches with girls for weeks. Only with men.


----------



## wristcel (Nov 10, 2021)

Another match.

That's 2 matches and 5 likes in 2 days.
Way more than I get with my pics, but still awful?
Not sure what that means. Whether i'm PARTIALLY shadowbanned or whether for some reason even chads like amnesia get no love here?

Here's the latest girl (20):


----------



## Pakicel (Nov 10, 2021)

wristcel said:


> Another match.
> 
> That's 2 matches and 5 likes in 2 days.
> Way more than I get with my pics, but still awful?
> ...


If amnesia can't get matches, we are all fucked. Or everything we know about male attractiveness is wrong.


----------



## wristcel (Nov 10, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> If amnesia can't get matches, we are all fucked. Or everything we know about male attractiveness is wrong.


or there's some weird shit with my tinder? It's confusing because if I was shadowbanned like someone else suggested, wouldn't I get zero matches? I'm getting more than I would usually (if using my own pics instead) but still very few in general, really.
I'll give it a few more days. Last match was kinda hot, though. I'd love to match girls like that with my pics lol


----------



## Pakicel (Nov 10, 2021)

wristcel said:


> or there's some weird shit with my tinder? It's confusing because if I was shadowbanned like someone else suggested, wouldn't I get zero matches? I'm getting more than I would usually (if using my own pics instead) but still very few in general, really.
> I'll give it a few more days. Last match was kinda hot, though. I'd love to match girls like that with my pics lol


I hope it is something with your tinder. What's your psl btw?


----------



## Enfant terrible (Nov 10, 2021)

wristcel said:


> Maybe. I still can't get over the new guy who is banging that girl I like haha. I still find it shocking. Fucking lucky ass mofo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mogs me
bloated chad


----------



## Pakicel (Nov 10, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> mogs me
> bloated chad


Does't look that bad. Major leanmaxxing ascension potential.


----------



## wristcel (Nov 10, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> I hope it is something with your tinder. What's your psl btw?


I'm ugly. I don't know my psl. I think if you asked the random guy on the street he'd say i'm a 6, which makes me like a 3 psl I guess. Although i've inexplicably banged a few half decent looking girls in my time through luck and numbers game


----------



## wristcel (Nov 10, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> mogs me
> bloated chad





Pakicel said:


> Does't look that bad. Major leanmaxxing ascension potential.


He looked a lot better about a year back when he was thinner. It's crazy that now that he's fat and stuff that he met that hot 18 year old and is now banging her. I'd have assumed he'd have no hope at all (I think the fact that he's friends with her brother, and he's super into his cars like she is helped him out a tonne)









That girl i'm always posting about (2nd edition)


I wonder if he can believe his luck haha Although he looked better a few years ago. I think he's about 25 and she's 18 now But pretty much all of his social media photos are of cars I honestly think that's how he's pulled it off. She's always on about cars too. Either way, i'm very very...




looksmax.org


----------



## Pakicel (Nov 10, 2021)

wristcel said:


> I'm ugly. I don't know my psl. I think if you asked the random guy on the street he'd say i'm a 6, which makes me like a 3 psl I guess. Although i've inexplicably banged a few half decent looking girls in my time through luck and numbers game


You're ugly. Hmm. Do you look as bad as him:






You most probably mog him to the next dimension. He has never had an ltr inspite of trying alot. KHHV. I seriously doubt you are actually ugly if you managed to get casual sex from decent looking girls. Also, the fact that you think you have a realistic chance with the hot girls you mentioned, kinda shows that you truly don't believe that you are ugly. It's false humility. Truly ugly people get nothing at all. They are FUCKED.

Btw 6 normie scale translates to 4-5 PSL. You can still slay at this looks level. You are not some exception to the .


----------



## wristcel (Nov 10, 2021)

mogs me. Height?


----------



## Pakicel (Nov 10, 2021)

wristcel said:


> mogs me.


Dude. There's no fucking way he mogs you and you slay. You are underrating yourself. At the very least, you are probably white which makes you much more appealing to women. The dude I posted would never be able to get casual sex from even an unattractive woman. No way. You are probably just some 4-5 PSL white dude with BDD or something.


wristcel said:


> Height?


He's 5'8".


----------



## wristcel (Nov 11, 2021)

new match:


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 11, 2021)

Where do you live? i wish i lived there i would slay so easy


----------



## wristcel (Nov 11, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> Where do you live? i wish i lived there i would slay so easy


if Amnesia is only getting 5 matches in 3 days so far, I don't think you'd slay tbh lol.
UK. South East


----------



## wristcel (Nov 11, 2021)

The famous 5 so far. I've swiped on tonnes of way hotter girls but they're yet to match


----------



## wristcel (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## mogstar (Nov 11, 2021)

wristcel said:


> Maybe. I still can't get over the new guy who is banging that girl I like haha. I still find it shocking. Fucking lucky ass mofo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He’s not banging her


----------



## wristcel (Nov 11, 2021)

gigi said:


> He’s not banging her


he most certainly is lol


----------



## Patient A (Nov 11, 2021)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 1399864
> View attachment 1399867
> View attachment 1399868
> View attachment 1399871
> ...


You are meant to buy a new sim card from the supermarket for 1£ when chadfishing

and literally wipe all tinder data from your iphone first, not just delete the app


----------



## wristcel (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## BearBoy (Nov 11, 2021)

wristcel said:


> if Amnesia is only getting 5 matches in 3 days so far, I don't think you'd slay tbh lol.
> UK. South East


thats your opinion amensia is a gay fag 

i would easily slay all the bitches there, wish here where i lived were hot ones


----------



## Pakicel (Nov 11, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> thats your opinion amensia is a gay fag
> 
> i would easily slay all the bitches there, wish here where i lived were hot ones


C'mon. I realize amnesia looks a little fake but if you mog him then you must be 7 PSL or something. I mean maybe you are but I just find it very unlikely.


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 11, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> C'mon. I realize amnesia looks a little fake but if you mog him then you must be 7 PSL or something. I mean maybe you are but I just find it very unlikely.


fuck off retard


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 11, 2021)

amnesia looks poor, girls know if a guy looks like that he is already a showoff, so if he's rich he doesn't showoff his shit if he's rich he doesn't need an autistic fucking selfie of just his face he's flexing in a rari in his selfie lmao or flexing with a girl (which amnesia never does) @Amnesia sorry for bullying you bro no hate 4 manlets


----------



## Deleted member 9666 (Nov 11, 2021)

doesn't amnesia tag all his photos to prevent this?


----------



## wristcel (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Kylo (Nov 16, 2021)

Shit elo. Amnesia can slay anywhere.


----------



## wristcel (Nov 17, 2021)

Kylo said:


> Shit elo. Amnesia can slay anywhere.


yeah, kind of ending the experiment here.
Not sure what to make of it
Using his pics i'm finally getting matches whereas I wasn't before when using my own pics
So that proves my tinder isn't broken.
But then despite finally getting matches using amnesia pics, it's still only like 7 matches and 8 likes in a week!
No girls messaged first, either


----------



## Kylo (Nov 17, 2021)

wristcel said:


> yeah, kind of ending the experiment here.
> Not sure what to make of it
> Using his pics i'm finally getting matches whereas I wasn't before when using my own pics
> So that proves my tinder isn't broken.
> ...


Yes your problem is your face but it’s also a problem with your tinder. It’s both. They aren’t mutually exclusive. Amnesia getting 7 matches and 8 likes in a week should’ve gave you a hint. Cus I’ve ran Amnesia and Salludon myself and they got way more than 7 matches and 8 likes!!


----------



## wristcel (Nov 17, 2021)

Kylo said:


> Yes your problem is your face but it’s also a problem with your tinder. It’s both. They aren’t mutually exclusive. Amnesia getting 7 matches and 8 likes in a week should’ve gave you a hint. Cus I’ve ran Amnesia and Salludon myself and they got way more than 7 matches and 8 likes!!


so like my tinder is shadowbanned, but not completely shadowbanned? (since i'm still getting matches using amnesia pics)


----------



## Kylo (Nov 17, 2021)

wristcel said:


> so like my tinder is shadowbanned, but not completely shadowbanned? (since i'm still getting matches using amnesia pics)


Amnesia is attractive. It's unsuprising he could still garner matches on a not completely shadowbanned account. What's his rate? Like 1 in 3 girls finding him attractive? It's unsuprising.

Now lets put a subpar guy on a not completely shadowbanned acc... empty desert.

Here's a solution delete your whole tinder acc... give it a 2-3weeks rest. Delete the app all together and then go back


----------



## chadrone96 (Feb 9, 2022)

You get shadowbanned bro the same shit happened with my account , i only got a few likes with kakonge that doesn't make any sense 


wristcel said:


> if Amnesia is only getting 5 matches in 3 days so far, I don't think you'd slay tbh lol.
> UK. South East


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 7, 2022)

chadrone96 said:


> You get shadowbanned bro the same shit happened with my account , i only got a few likes with kakonge that doesn't make any sense


cope.


----------

